

Tony Hoare's Turing Award Acceptance Lecture: The Emperor's Old Clothes - raganwald
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2004/07/emperors-old-clothes.html

======
raganwald
Working PDF Link: <http://www.cs.ucsb.edu/~ravenben/papers/coreos/Hoa81.pdf>

The lecture came to mind when reading the comments explaining how difficult it
is to get anyone to do anything within the stifling bureaucracy of a large
corporation. Maybe this is as much a business parable as it is a programming
parable.

